# Holy What! This is just the coolest....



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

This is EASILY one of the COOLEST things I have ever seen in my 6 years of guitaring. It's the Ibanez Montage and I think I'm going to buy it when my 7-string sells.

It's got all you need built into the guitar, it's an acoustic, it's an electric it could get down and dirty with the best of them and then soften up for the jazz gig later that week. I'm definatly stoked for this and I hope you guys enjoy watching this too..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaeL3d9TuEw

@Musicians Friend
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/prod...s-Cutaway-AcousticElectric-Guitar-?sku=515809


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

There are a couple of companies putting out hybrids like this now. Taylor and Ovation come to mind.

They're all fairly susceptible to feedback at higher volumes. It's the bane of the amplified hollow body. Some handle it better than others but in all cases you're not going to be able to run a lot of overdrive with it in an open-air monitor situation.

Still: makes for a versatile guitar.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

interesting guitar/concept....I can get those sounds out of my old stella parlour accoustic guitar, and my yamaha 310 accoustic by just plugging in the dean merkely sound hole pickups into my line 6 modelling amp.....plus side of that particular guitar is changing on the "fly"......have you checked the reviews re: reliability of the electronics???
cheers
Gerry


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Too new for reviews but it seems solid. If it feels right then I'm sold on it. I dont play to overdrive alot, I want a good electric acoustic and this just has too many cool features. Like the built in reverb...

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....lofu


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

From a soundman's point of view, I've seen quite a few of these hybrid type guitars over the years - Godin made something along the same lines that was popular, as did Ernie Ball.

I guess they are O.K. if you have a singer that kind of plays guitar, but generally these things don't really accell in any one role - and they don't sound as good as a real accoustic plugged in or the electric sound leaves something to be desired. Imagine puting electric strings on your accoustic, or accoustic strings on your electric.

So they work for something that is sitting deep in the mix, but not for something that is essential and up front.

I think anyone would be better off with an accoustic and an electric over any of the models I've seen to date.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I wouldn't mind having a guitar that can do whatever I need it to, like jamming with friends and fun stuff like that.






i need friends first


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i'm always afraid of this kind of stuff, ever since the days of the kramer farrington hunks of junk from back in the 80s. they rarely do anything all that well, as hamm says.. not bad for filler, but i wouldn't count on it for a "front and center" tone.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

well it looks nice... You'd have to try it first.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Mogwaii said:


> i need friends first


I'll be your friend :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I think that's a pretty cool-looking guitar, design-wise-the body shape appeals to me. He makes it sound pretty good in the video, but I agree, you'd have to try it out to see. I think the concept is cool-in some cases, it might be just the right guitar to take along to a gig.
-Mikey


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey, I guess I could be your friend too, maybe...lol
have a good weekend
Gerry


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

check this one out

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=lm9pP4qQAp4

looks good to me and i like the tone.Probably wont buy it though.


----------



## onewiley3 (Dec 7, 2007)

*I wouldn't*

I don't think that they do either acoustic or electric well. I would never buy one. But that's just my opinion.


----------

